# On doit faire quelque chose de special ?



## mtra (26 Octobre 2001)

au 69 post?


----------



## archeos (26 Octobre 2001)

Tu fais une copie d'écran, tu l'imprimes et tu vas voir Gribouille, à Lyon (département du Rhône) qui te remettra un bon valable pour un coup à boire sur le Toubar vert


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2001)

Franchement pur delire ce forum


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

Je te vois venir mtra !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malheureusement pour toi, tu as du constater la haute teneur morale de l'ensemble de ce forum qui fait que nous ne dirons rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A part : profites en bien, parce qu'à mon âge, c'est plutôt 96 que 69  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés
thebig


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Octobre 2001)

Ben tu en encore jeune The big !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




69... j'aime bien ce chiffre !!!


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2001)

Ouais le 69 ... cool !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

Bon Sir !!!!
Tu vas encore t'énerver ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Va plutôt à tes cours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et vite...!


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Octobre 2001)

The Big à raison court !!!! et vite non de dieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vas te faire enguler par maman


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

*.....'69 année érotique....* hihihih


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*.....'69 année érotique.... hihihih






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Arrête de me faire du mal, Ouizard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais 20 ans en 1969 !!!
Quelle période !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*69... j'aime bien ce chiffre !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on ne va pas te demander ppourquoi

* MOUARF*


----------



## Pierrot (26 Octobre 2001)

Et 6969, c'est pas mal non plus hein ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*Et 6969, c'est pas mal non plus hein ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Tu veux ma mort Pierrot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est plus de mon âge tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un 6 tout seul c'est déjà difficile, alors 6969 !!!
Non mais


----------



## Pierrot (26 Octobre 2001)

Fais le modeste va!
Je suis sûr que tu peux encore faire des 666999. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est de la même génération, quoi!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

Confidentiel pour Pierrot : psssttt, ma femme lit parfois ces forums boudiou de boudiou   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 octobre 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## Pierrot (26 Octobre 2001)

Harggg!

Pardon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

si elle connaît ton pseudo... 
c'est le divorce assuré


* MOUARFFF*


excuses moi ça m'a échappé


----------



## mtra (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*si elle connaît ton pseudo... 
c'est le divorce assuré


 MOUARFFF


excuses moi ça m'a échappé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

au contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca te relance un couple ces histoires la


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*si elle connaît ton pseudo... 
c'est le divorce assuré
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
En fait, elle croit que je suis Gwenhiver !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 waf waf
(pas con le thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Claude number X (27 Octobre 2001)

*Ouais le 69 ... cool !!!!

--------------------
Mieux vaut tête bien faite que*

 tête à queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !

Bon, elle est tres moyenne, j'suis fatigué en ce moment. Mais elle est de moi et pas de Montaigne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Claude number X:
*
Bon, elle est tres moyenne, j'suis fatigué en ce moment.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Non non ! Claude, tu es dans la bonne moyenne des posts classieux du dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

Pauvre Montaigne il doit se retourner dans sa tombe


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

...
....
Bah moi aussi, j'en suis au 69  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On approche du 6969 évoqué par pierrot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quoique, mtra en est maintenant au 74, alors faut oublier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
En fait, elle croit que je suis Gwenhiver !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 waf waf
(pas con le thebig   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Mais alors que pense-t-elle de ce posteur fou de Thebiglebowsky


----------



## mtra (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*...
....
Bah moi aussi, j'en suis au 69   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Tu comptais pas faire ca avec moi quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis zara sa sonne un peu comme "blanc"


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*


Tu comptais pas faire ca avec moi quand meme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis zara sa sonne un peu comme "blanc"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nan, nan, t'en fais pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arghh, c'est tellement facile de passer du sérieux philosphe aux films de c... par une simple abréviation de pseudo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

et parfois la philosophie n'est qu'un film de cul


*MOUARFFF*

scuses moi platon, je voulais pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*
Mais alors que pense-t-elle de ce posteur fou de Thebiglebowsky*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
La grosse tuile, Ouizard, la grosse merde :
ELLE EN EST TOMBEE AMOUREUSE et elle veut me quitter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu t'imagines le dilemme !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

Mon conseil Thebig.....
Dis lui tout, que tu as une double vie style Néo dans Matrix elle t'aimera encore plus


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2001)

c'est mma tourné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , c'est mon 1700 em post


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2001)

Mes respects Macinside pour ton 1700ième post !
Quand je pense à la montagne de conneries que je vais devoir encore débiter pour y arriver, j'en ai la tête qui tourne


----------



## baax (27 Octobre 2001)

et nous donc, the big !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

moi faut déjà que j'arrive à 500 post


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2001)

Je vais t'aider


----------



## silirius (27 Octobre 2001)

Si on décompte tout le spam, on n'en serait pas loin (moi de même). Quand je pense que sur certain forums, ils interdissent le spam   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'y aurait plus personne sur les forums


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2001)

tu y est presque


----------



## mtra (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
A part : profites en bien, parce qu'à mon âge, c'est plutôt 96 que 69   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bein t encore plus baleze que les jeunes alors


----------



## mtra (27 Octobre 2001)

vous faites pas monter vos compteur j'espere ?


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2001)

non non


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...A part : profites en bien, parce qu'à mon âge, c'est plutôt 96 que 69   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Amitiés
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Hello TheBig,
Tu sais que même à ton âge, sous X tu peux faire un "glisser/déposer" pour repasser de 96 à 69 ?!?...


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2001)

Ah


----------



## mtra (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*
Hello TheBig,
Tu sais que même à ton âge, sous X tu peux faire un "glisser/déposer" pour repasser de 96 à 69 ?!?... 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
je dirais meme que sous X on peut faire du vrai multitache


----------



## benjamin (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*
je dirais meme que sous X on peut faire du vrai multitache   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...et en plus, la gestions multi-utilisateurs est bien meilleure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2001)

Ouais ! Mais le multitâches et multiutilisateurs, je laisse ça aux jeunes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, une application à la fois, ça me suffit amplement sinon je m'emmêle dans les extensions, les input sprockets, et tout le reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas envie de claquer mon système qui, pour l'instant reste stable


----------



## benjamin (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Ouais ! Mais le multitâches et multiutilisateurs, je laisse ça aux jeunes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, une application à la fois, ça me suffit amplement sinon je m'emmêle dans les extensions, les input sprockets, et tout le reste   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas envie de claquer mon système qui, pour l'instant reste stable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...ouais, mais si tu restes sous 9, tu peux quand même utiliser 'Ram Doubler' ou 'Speed Doubler' pour pouvoir faire plus de choses en même temps, non


----------



## mtra (29 Octobre 2001)

fait gaffe quand meme ! le systeme 9 est plus rapide que le X


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Octobre 2001)

Vous trouvez pas que Mac OS X,  ca fait le même genre que vos discutions d'ados attardés?? Imaginez Mac Os X version 69!!
La crise de rire!!


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2001)

du Q que du Q avec cette histoire de 69 !


----------



## mtra (29 Octobre 2001)

on te le dira bien souvent : Les hommes sont d'eternel ado atardé


----------



## gribouille (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor et redit par gribouille:
*Ah*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*on te le dira bien souvent : Les hommes sont d'eternel ado atardé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2001)

22 poils aux yeux,
43 poils aux doigts
69 poils aux...  DENTS!


----------



## Pierrot (29 Octobre 2001)

Et voila belle mentalité,
Il suffit que je parte en week end, pour que vous me mettiez des posts dans le dos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'en suis qu'à 380, moi !

(je me demande comment fait thebig, tout de même :rolleyes


----------



## aricosec (29 Octobre 2001)

brabo ZEGLAUDE,j'voyons plus beaucoup d'bretons,depuis que l'AMIRAL est parti en repos,reste avec nous,ont pourra toujours manger une soupe aux choux virtuel,malgré que je ne sois ni l'bombé,ni la denrhée;y a PIERROT qui s'demande comment fait l'infame THEBIG pour poster a tour de bras,c'est pourtant simple,tu fait semblant d'avoir le spleen du posteur,tu te fait psychanaliser par les pauvres pommes de macg,dont je suis,et tu reviens poster en * posteur fou a tour de bras*,le tour est joué,te voila classé elite.

_pauvre dude il ne sait plus ce qu'il fait ! _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
pauvre dude il ne sait plus ce qu'il fait ! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Je sais très bien ce que je vais faire, Rico !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore un mot et je déballe devant tout le monde l'histoire de la webcam traîtreusement dissimulée..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tiens, on est vachement silencieux maintenant hein !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
Facile Pierrot !
Je bosse entre 10 et 11 H/jour - comme le rythme est assez difficile à soutenir, je m'octroie des petits breaks de détente pour poster sur MacG ! (au lieu d'aller boire un petit café, je poste   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).
Comme j'ai la "frappe facile"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est rapide.
D'autrepart, et comme je paramètre des gros systèmes de gestion, les phases de tests sont nombreuses, et tant que le système teste (parfois des phases de 15 à 30 minutes), je dois attendre la fin avant de continuer plus avant - j'en profite alors pour poster !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà tout mon secret !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais tu es pas trop vieux pour faire tout ca ???

Je deconne bien sur The big !!!


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*...y a PIERROT qui s'demande comment fait l'infame THEBIG pour poster a tour de bras...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Non, juste une petite crise de parkinson en tapant sur "entré" ou en faisant un CR !...
Il nous l'a déjà implicitement dit en faisant état de son âge canon'hic !...
Ah, c'est vrai, y aussi çà (délirium) !...








[29 octobre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## JediMac (29 Octobre 2001)

Aidez moi les gars, je suis la piste du fouteur de boxon de l'affichage des forums MacG, le dénomé *Golf*. Il faut lui faire rendre raison pour il mette des sauts de ligne dans sa signature ou qu'il la raccourcisse !
Lâchez les chiens ! Retenez SirMcGr ! Et attrapez le perturbateur ! Anciens du forum et newbies unissons-nous pour le bien de MacG !!! Faisons front contre le dérègleur du bel ordre des forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2001)

Moquez-vous les p'tits gars ! Moquez-vous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On verra quand vous aurez mon âge...!
Enfin, moi, y'a peu de chance pour que je le voie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



papythebig


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Enfin, moi, y'a peu de chance pour que je le voie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




papythebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben on ne sais jamais.... La médicine fait de miracle !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2001)

Dans mon état, c'est pas sur la médecine que je dois compter...c'est sur Dieu !


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Octobre 2001)

Alors prie le ciel !!! Vas à la Messe tout les dimanches et dieux te le renderas !!!


----------



## mtra (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Dans mon état, c'est pas sur la médecine que je dois compter...c'est sur Dieu !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
et SJ ...


----------



## Pierrot (30 Octobre 2001)

Bon je prend bonne note, thebig de part son métier... mais les autres??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais au fait, à quel seuil on passe à "habitué" ???

Sinon, vous pensez quand soudoyant quelqu'un de chez MacG, j'ai une chance d'acquérir les fameuses étoiles???

Je suis prêt à toutes les bassesses...


----------



## benjamin (30 Octobre 2001)

hi hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



69ème post de ce sujet, ça se fête, non


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*Sinon, vous pensez quand soudoyant quelqu'un de chez MacG, j'ai une chance d'acquérir les fameuses étoiles???
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Tu rèves là....


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*Bon je prend bonne note, thebig de part son métier... mais les autres??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais au fait, à quel seuil on passe à "habitué" ???

Sinon, vous pensez quand soudoyant quelqu'un de chez MacG, j'ai une chance d'acquérir les fameuses étoiles???

Je suis prêt à toutes les bassesses...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu peux toujours te proposer comme modérateur t'en auras 5 bleus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens, hors propos, moi je la verrais plutot comme celà ta signaturejudo & jujitsu


----------



## Pierrot (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
tiens, hors propos, moi je la verrais plutot comme celà ta signaturejudo & jujitsu*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est à dire ???


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2001)

avec un lien actif quoi, ce serait plus simple

http://www.judo-jujitsu.com

et quelque chose []ici[/]


----------



## Pierrot (30 Octobre 2001)

Oui merci Alèm, pendant ta réponse j'ai enfin compris (tout arrive)


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2001)

_vous inquiétez pas, moi la smileyte, je l'ai depuis ma naissance sur ces forums, je suis tombé dans la marmite_


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2001)

_la preuve_






scuze, Girb, c'est un détournement honteux!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## gribouille (30 Octobre 2001)

[29 octobre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## Sir (30 Octobre 2001)




----------



## gribouille (30 Octobre 2001)




----------



## mtra (30 Octobre 2001)

pfff mon beau sujet sur les 69....


----------



## gribouille (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*pfff mon beau sujet sur les 69....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah voilà, fallais pas lancer un sujet à la con


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*pfff mon beau sujet sur les 69....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme quoi les hommes sont d'eternels ados mais ils sont aussi incapable de rester sur le même sujet cinq minutes, même celui là!!


----------



## mtra (30 Octobre 2001)

je m'en fiche mon topic fera 69 pages hehehe


----------



## Pierrot (30 Octobre 2001)

D'accord, je veux bien être un "posteur fou", mais le temps hein ???
Bon toi aricosec tu es à la retraite je crois,    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mais thebig,comment tu fais pour trouver le temps???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
mais thebig,comment tu fais pour trouver le temps???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Facile Pierrot !
Je bosse entre 10 et 11 H/jour - comme le rythme est assez difficile à soutenir, je m'octroie des petits breaks de détente pour poster sur MacG ! (au lieu d'aller boire un petit café, je poste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).
Comme j'ai la "frappe facile"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est rapide.
D'autrepart, et comme je paramètre des gros systèmes de gestion, les phases de tests sont nombreuses, et tant que le système teste (parfois des phases de 15 à 30 minutes), je dois attendre la fin avant de continuer plus avant - j'en profite alors pour poster ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà tout mon secret !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Sir (30 Octobre 2001)

6 smileys en un post 
t'es rapide the big mieux que moi !!


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*6 smileys en un post 
t'es rapide the big mieux que moi !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais il y a du texte comparer à toi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2001)

Attention mtra : "Qui manie le 69, périra par le 69...!"


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*je m'en fiche mon topic fera 69 pages hehehe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas possible désolé... le maximum c'est 20 pages !!!


----------



## aricosec (30 Octobre 2001)

quoi qui nous cause l'tio MTRA,69 c'est pour les humains,compte quand même pas qu'on reste collés commes des cleps,nous ont s'decollent au clos vougeot,ou au rhum_bissap de contrebande ALEMESQUE,la flotte ont la laisse aux p'tits posteurs,evidemment nous ne sommes pas contre une petite tournée au TOUBAR,avis aux soudoyeurs patentés

filou,escroc,malandrin,marchand de pot de vin,......etc

a plus


----------



## mtra (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Attention mtra : "Qui manie le 69, périra par le 69...!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ton antique experiance nous montre que

"Qui abuse du 69, finit par le 96...!"


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







_j'po'l'faire aussi!!_


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Octobre 2001)

Arf...


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)

Sartre disait "Longtemps j'ai pris ma plume pour une épée:à présent je connais notre impuissance ".
Les Mots de Jean Paul Sartre.


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)

Tous le monde n'a pas ton intelligence et t'as fabuleuse facon de faire


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Tous le monde n'a pas ton intelligence et t'as fabuleuse facon de faire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fichtre, il faut vraiment te sortir de tes gonds pour que tu fasses une phrase   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci pour ton compliment mais rassure-toi mes collaborateurs m'emploient pour celà


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)

Changerai-je pas pour vous cette belle contexture des choses?


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Changerai-je pas pour vous cette belle contexture des choses?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_si votre plumage égale votre ramage, vous êtes le Phénix des ces forums_


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Sartre disait "Longtemps j'ai pris ma plume pour une épée:à présent je connais notre impuissance ".
Les Mots de Jean Paul Sartre.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hé banane, tu es peut être le pic de la mirandole de Macgé (même si j'en doute) mais t'as pas appris à mettre les bonnes citations au bon endroit, tu sais, tu as un cerveau, tu peux apprendre à penser, je vais demander au Bonze si il peut tenter l'opération


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

Ha j'en est fait du chemin depuis ce post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



part nostalgie je me le remet ...


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*Ha j'en est fait du chemin depuis ce post   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



part nostalgie je me le remet ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mtra : ou celui qui est capable de détérer les plus vieux sujets du monde


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

mtra : ou celui qui est capable de détérer les plus vieux sujets du monde   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
on peut faire pire remarque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

Une stratégie : faire une recherche sur Sherlock grâce aux plugins et détérer les plus vieux sujets, genre ceux où l'on voyait les premiers posts des 'anciens' du forum


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Une stratégie : faire une recherche sur Sherlock grâce aux plugins et détérer les plus vieux sujets, genre ceux où l'on voyait les premiers posts des 'anciens' du forum   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comme c'est FOURBE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un vrai regal


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

comme c'est FOURBE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un vrai regal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est tout moi


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

C'est tout moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et c'est ca que j'aime en toi  ;p


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

À ce sujet, il faudrait tout de même que je fasse le test de SirMacGregor sur l'altruisme pour voir si je suis vraiment irrécupérable


----------



## mtra (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*je suis vraiment irrécupérable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
 Tout est dit


----------



## mtra (25 Décembre 2001)

hop pour le 569 un ptit deterrage de post


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

Ce thread est émouvant, mon cher mtra.
C'est grâce à lui que tout à commencé.
C'est grâce (?) à lui que je suis devenu un posteur fou.
Que de belles choses


----------



## mtra (25 Décembre 2001)

snif que tu es ... heu que c'est beau


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2001)

c'est un vrai manie de relancé les vieux post de l'années


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*c'est un vrai manie de relancé les vieux post de l'années   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est l'époque qui veut ça.
Rétrospectives, bêtisiers, meilleurs moments


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (25 Décembre 2001)

On est pas sorti de l'auberge si vous nous ressortez tous les vieux posts .. surtout qu'il y en a certains de gratinés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Arno (25 Décembre 2001)

*MOELLEUX NOEL MES CAILLES !!!*


----------



## mtra (26 Décembre 2001)

attention ce thread est interdit au -18 ans on veux pas de prob


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2001)

qu'est-ce un 10,52 ?

Un 69 en euro...
c'est mauvais ? non...ça dépend...
les goûts et les couleurs sont dans la nature...

Bonnes fêtes

je suis limite dans mes posts pour finir l'année en beauté et.... la beauté croyez-moi.... ça me concerne!!!!













  et


----------



## JackSim (26 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fiducia:
*les goûts et les couleurs sont dans la nature...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Certains disent "L'égout et les couleuvres..."


----------



## aricosec (26 Décembre 2001)

*le ragout et les vapeurs ?*


----------



## mtra (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*le ragout et les vapeurs ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le bagout des voleurs?


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

ha je voulais un post special pour mon 1269


----------



## mtra (18 Mai 2003)

pour tout les adeptes du 69


----------



## camisol (20 Mai 2003)

me foutez pas le bordel dans les archives !!! et quand vous sortez les cartons du bas, essayer de pas mettre de la poussière partout !


----------



## camisol (20 Mai 2003)

dis donc, au fait, quand tu fais 1969, y'en a un qui fait le planton devant les 3 autres ??


----------



## mtra (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * dis donc, au fait, quand tu fais 1969, y'en a un qui fait le planton devant les 3 autres ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

carton rouge !!!


----------

